# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJTAG V2.52 More HTC ,Samsung,Xiaomi Ready !

## mohamed73

*GPGJTAG V2.52 More HTC ,Samsung,Xiaomi Ready !* *  [ GPGJTAG  V2.52 ]*  *whats news? 
Add support for these models:*   Xiaomi 2AXiaomi 2SHTC One M7 U(PN0711000)HTC T329W (Desire X)HTC Butterfly S (P06821000)Samsung T999L   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohanad83998

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------

